# Kitty from Courage the Cowardly Dog



## McRoz (Jul 4, 2007)

Anyone remeber that episode? Man, the mask used to scare the #%@$ out of me :shock:

Which brings me to my point. I was'nt sure where to post this, but I was wondering if anyone had a few screen shots from that episode and would be willing to share them with me. I've been wanting to draw her for a while since I've been on an unintentional drawing hiatus and I'm sick of it.

Anyone?


----------



## Sentient36 (Jul 4, 2007)

I was just thinking of posting some references of her, since I had watched it earlier this morning! XD However, I don't have the references at the moment, but hopefully, I will. =)


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jul 4, 2007)

Here's a screenshot of Kitty with her mask on if it helps:


----------



## McRoz (Jul 4, 2007)

Anders said:
			
		

> Here's a screenshot of Kitty with her mask on if it helps:



Yes that does! Thanks so much


----------



## Rouge2 (Jul 4, 2007)

McRoz said:
			
		

> Anders said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't see that episode.


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 4, 2007)

Wow, I just saw that episode last night XD


----------



## McRoz (Jul 4, 2007)

Necrosis said:
			
		

> Wow, I just saw that episode last night XD


Yeah, that's why I wanted to draw her.

Are you in WI or LA?


----------



## Sentient36 (Jul 4, 2007)

Here's my snapshot ref, just in case:





I had to sharpen the snapshot, because the AVI I have contains a little bit of blurriness. Hope you'll like! =)


----------



## Esplender (Jul 5, 2007)

Sentient36 said:
			
		

> Here's my snapshot ref, just in case:



I can really relate that image to Purple Pussy's last strips. :shock:
But I'm sure its really just a coincidence.


----------

